# Blade Alignment (front to back)



## dlmckirdy

I don't have a scroll saw, but can you shim the table mounts? On my bandsaw, I had to shim the table for fore and aft tilt to the blade. I added thin shim washers between the table and trunnions.


----------



## sawblade1

Does it have an orbital action? As I had a craftsman scroll saw that did this but moving one saw arm up or down depending on the right setting the blade could be out of parallel front to back. I never really understood this action other than it was to make the saw cut more aggressive not a feature I really needed and truthfully I have a Delta 16" shopmaster and love it to death


----------



## jerrells

I used the saw again this morning and before I started I had a large cup of coffee anbd some clearer thinking. The upper and lower blade attachments are thumb screws with instructions for plain end bladees to tighten both with an allen wrench. I think what is happening is that as I tighten the upper clamp it rotates back (as it should) and when the screw is tight against the blade it has (kinda) locked in the position of NOT 90 degrees to the table. I tried using some spacers to limit backward travel as I tighten the thumb screw and this seemed to help. If this is going to be the answer it will be a pain in the back side as it is one more step to remember.

More testing tomorrow as it is after noon in Texas and headed toward 100 degrees again.


----------

